# komplettes Array ausgeben



## Sir Robin (2. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Funktion in VB, die mir ein vorhandenes Array komplett mit allen Feldern ausgibt...sowas wie´s print_r in PHP ist...gibt´s da sowas in VB?


----------



## Zorck (2. April 2003)

versteh nicht was du meinst (keine PHP-Kentnisse   )!
Nimm doch einfach ne schleife, die das ganze Feld durchläuft, und dann den Inhalt ausgibt!


----------



## Sir Robin (2. April 2003)

das Problem ist, das es nen variables mehrdimensionales Array ist...die Keys variieren...das macht ne Schleife nich grad einfacher  (außerdem hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mich wegen meinem Info-Lehrer derart anzustrengen *g*)

nur mal zur Erklärung der Funktion print_r:

diese Funktion geht praktisch das komplette Array durch, und gibt dann immer das Schlüssel/Werte Paar aus...und das halt auch bei mehrdimensionalen Arrays...


----------



## Grimreaper (2. April 2003)

Für mehrdimensionale Arrays einfach mehrere Schleifen, die ineinander geschachtelt sind. Dann einfach immer mit array(x,y) auslesen und anzeigen. So umständlich ist das nicht, oder?

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. April 2003)

Schreib dir doch einfach ein eigenes Modul, das du immer wieder verwenden kannst. Also eine Funktion der du das Array übergibst und die dir dann die ausgabe macht.
Oder du verwendest ein Collection-Object in VB.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Sir Robin (3. April 2003)

whaa...doch soviel Aufwand...das hab ich befürchtet 

Na gut...dann werd´sch mir dafür ne Funktion basteln müssen...aber danke für eure Tipps...(wie gesagt...dachte VB hätte so´ne Funktion wie PHP sie bietet)


----------



## Primax (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. wie kann ich ein komplettes Array am einfachsten auf dem Bildschirm darstellen? (mit MSFlexGrid?) Und wie sieht der ungefähre Code dazu aus?
Habe ein dynamisches Array, das mit Zahlen gefüllt ist! (Simplex-Algo). Das würde ich gerne testweise auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben.
Vielen Dank schon mal...

 daniel


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Juni 2003)

In einem FlexGrid wird das wohl am besten mit einer Schleife gehen. Also einfach das Array einmal durchlaufen und den Wert des Elementes an Index n in die FlexGrid-Zelle mit Index n schreiben.


----------



## Primax (17. Juni 2003)

*FlexGrid*

Und wie sieht das im klartext aus? Habe mit FlexGrid noch nicht gearbeitet. Mein Array heißt simplex_array. Ihr seit echt schnell! Ist ja super, ich habe schon bei Tutorials 1 Monat auf ne Antwort gewartet. Super weiter so....

 Daniel


----------



## Grimreaper (18. Juni 2003)

Wenn das Array eindimensional ist, würd ich ne einfache Liste verwenden. Wenn nicht, würde ich trotzdem nicht das FlexGrid verwenden, da das mehr auf Datenbanken ausgelegt ist und daher (zumindest mir) für so was zu umständlich ist. Daher verwende ich ne einfache Listview im Report Modus für solche Aufgaben. Hier ein Beispiel von einem meiner alten Projekte, es sollten alle Festplatten und Informationen dazu angezeigt werden:

```
With lsvDrives
        Dim x As Integer
        x = Int(.Width / 5.5)
        .ColumnHeaders.Add , , "Laufwerk", x
        x = Int(.Width / 5)
        .ColumnHeaders.Add , , "Name", x
        x = Int(.Width / 3.3)
        .ColumnHeaders.Add , , "freier Speicher", x
        .ColumnHeaders.Add , , "gesamter Speicher", x
        .View = lvwReport
        For i = 1 To Anzahl
            .ListItems.Add , , Laufwerk(i).Buchstabe
                         
            .ListItems(i).SubItems(1) = Laufwerk(i).Name
                                    
            .ListItems(i).SubItems(2) = Laufwerk(i).FreierSpeicher & " MByte"
                
            .ListItems(i).SubItems(3) = Laufwerk(i).gesamterSpeicher & " MByte"
        Next i
    End With
```


----------



## Primax (18. Juni 2003)

*Listview im Report Modus*

Vielen Dank,
Dein Beispiel funktioniert bei mir nicht ganz. Aber ich glaube zu wissen, was du meinst! Teste das jetzt mal und melde mich dann wieder! Danke schön...

 Daniel


----------



## Primax (18. Juni 2003)

*Listview im Report Modus*

Hallo,
klappt nicht. Ich habe Schwierigkeiten beim übergeben der Daten aus dem Array (Simplex_Array(i,j)) in das Listview-Feld! Ich habe keine VB-Hilfe. Kannst du mir evtl. weiterhelfen? Wie genau muß ich die Zeilen und Spalten des Feldes füllen?


----------



## einzzwo (7. August 2003)

hallo, ich muss mich hier mal mit dran hängen, hab ähnliche frage

in php ghibts die funktion var_dump() die einfach (egal was es is ob objekt oder array) alles ausgibt
gibt es sowas für VB auch ? dass ich nen array ohne schleife ausgeben kann. geht mir dabei mehr ums debuggen und den aufbau vom array als, dass ich mir dafür ne schleife bauen will.  nur zum besseren verständniss was ich mein in php sieht die ausgabe wie folgt aus




> Data array(2) { [0]=> array(3) { [0]=> array(1) { ["shots"]=> string(1) "5" } [1]=> array(1) { ["shots"]=> string(2) "10" } [2]=> array(1) { ["shots"]=> string(1) "7" } } [1]=> array(3) { [0]=> array(1) { ["shots"]=> string(2) "13" } [1]=> array(1) { ["shots"]=> string(1) "7" } [2]=> array(1) { ["shots"]=> string(1) "4" } } }



also wenn jemand helfen kann, bitte rausdamit


----------



## NRFi (7. August 2003)

normal gibts die simple funktion Ubound(deinArray,AnzahlDerDimensionen) die die elemente durchzählt... *g*
und damit kannste dann deine for schleifen setzen  

wär iss se problem?


----------



## einzzwo (8. August 2003)

hmm  danke für die hilfe.
aber das bekommm ich ja auch mit For Each hin gell ?
naja  gut gibs das wahrscheinlich so nich  danke trotzdem, aber noch ne andere frage zu arrays kann man nen array dieser art anlegen --> (wiedermal php ...  )


```
$dataSet[$subNode[$y]->tagname] = $subNode[$y]->get_content();
```
is nen parser für XML in php ...

aber ich schreibs ma bissn deutlicher 

$type["spiele"] = "5"
$type["player"] = "15"
$type["location"] = "HRO"
$type["datum"] = "2003-03-23"

so wärs quasi gefüllt, dass ich nachher mein array über 

$type["spiele"]

die 5 so einfach wieder ausgelesen bekomm, auf gut deutsch, kann man nen array in VB bauen was man auch so über die namen ansteuern kann ?
weil möcht mir nen array bauen mit geparsten xml elementen und die dann so halt da raus angeln, in php hab ichs alles hinbekommen aber nun solls ASP sein ... was ja vb is ... :/

danke shconmal


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

hmm...
glaube arrays kannst du nur mit den ids ansprechen, also nicht mit den schlüsselwerten.
wenn das nur eindeminsionale arrays sind, kannst du eine collection nehmen, da kannst du sowohl über die id, als auch über einen schlüsselwert an die daten kommen.
geht halt aber glaub ich nur eindeminsional und collections nimmt man nicht so gerne, weil langsam.


----------



## einzzwo (8. August 2003)

dickes danke für die schnelle info am frühen morgen 

gut dass die programmierer früh wach sind  om photoshop forum dauert sowas immer *gg*

werd das nun mit den arrays dann über die ID machn, schlüssel wäre schön,.. aber ok 
was nicht passt wird passend gemacht


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

1. woher weißt du, dass ich dickes bin? bitte nenn mich digga, so nennen mich alle (obwohl dünn)  *g*
2. ist das !!!!MEIN LETZTER ARBEITSTAG UND DANN ZWEIIIII WOCHEN UHR-LAAAAAÄÄÄÄÄB!!!! *HÄHÄHÄ* *g* und deswegen bin ich heute mal so früh hier, normal 10 uhr.
3. keine Ahnung, schönes Wochenende...

und hähä, schöne ferien
 

ich bin nicht, fies, nein... 

übrigens gehts nach ägypten... ;-)  

*lol*


----------



## einzzwo (8. August 2003)

pass abaauf da stehn spitze häuser udn terroristen laufen da rum die deutsche touri's entführen *g* 

sry  

frage noch, ich brauch ne url oder ne gute hilfe über sämtliche string funktionen. also wie man einen durchsucht, bestimmte teile rauszieht usw. :/

*forumweiterdurchsuch*


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

spitze häuser? kirchen?  

*lol*

ne, kein problem, pyramiden wollte ich eh schon sehn und son verlängertes wochenende in der wüste.. würd ich irgendwie spannend finden...

wenn ich überleben würde  


zur frage, guck doch bei msdn.microsoft.com
da gibts alles, denk ich jetzt mal einfach


----------



## einzzwo (8. August 2003)

die msdn hab ich sogar die ganze library hier, die kam ja gleich beim visual studio mit  aber ich hasse sie

http://de.php.net/manual-lookup.php?pattern=string&lang=de

sowas stell ich mir vor :// php macht aus allem nich so nen drama 

suchen funktionen string zack alles da :////////

viel spaß im urlaub trotzdem 
hab zwar nun trotzdem was gefunden http://vb-tec.de/strings.htm
aber alles nich so wie ich mir das wünsche


----------



## einzzwo (8. August 2003)

für alle die ebenfalls irgendwann ma mitm array und solchem aufbau vorallem kämpfen, sei einfach ein recordset zu empfehlen, hät mir auch mal jemand sagen können  

http://www.asphelper.de/ASPKurs/A300102.asp


----------

